# Aerial with Star-ship



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is a very short one shot video of a Star-ship shooting an aerial. My target broke on first shot so I need to redo it and spend some time shooting aerials with my Star-ship. I also need to set my camera farther away so I can get the whole shot in. I forgot how high this thrower throws single targets. I just wanted to show these Star-ships can get on target just as fast as my regular slingshot did.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting!! Love the target thrower. I have mine done, just didn't get out to test it this summer. I still need to get some targets.

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Roger!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome scenery and nice shooting!!!

And great slingshot!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shot. The scenery is quite amazing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting!!! I have been wanting to make a target thrower that throws cans. I have a number of ideas, but have not experimented much with it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good Roger!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shot. with that desolate desert scenery i was expecting to see a ufo in the background flying by.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Nice shooting Roger!*


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice shooting Roger.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

real cool shooting and scenery roger


----------

